# Yahoo Japan Auctions - Watching Watches



## SEIKO7A38

Something Thian wrote, in another thread got me thinking ....



Thian said:


> Yeh, outrageously priced now! I no longer scour the Japan Yahoo auctions...prices have risen too much for my liking!
> 
> .... but that was before the watch trend hit Japan again and all watches went up in price!!!!


So I decided to keep an eye on the Yahoo Japan Auctions site, myself, to see what came up in the way of 7A38's.

Not much so far (of more anon). But today, I ran a search on 7A28. OMG !!! Talk about quality merchandise - and rare models.

Some with prices to match, too.  If you don't want to be tempted - these are current listings .... *Look away now !!* :blink:

83' セイコー スピードマスター 7A28/ジウジアーロ デジボーグ

http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e80281997










80's セイコー7A28 クロノグラフ/スピードマスター ジウジアーロ

http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k114378109










★ジウジアーロ★スピードマスター★7A28とA828-400Aを2本で!!★

http://page10.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/m65335337










SEIKO　スピードマスター 7A28黒文字盤 美品 検：ジウジアーロ

http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b96598454










【セイコースピードマスタージウジアーロ7A28-6000非対称】極上

http://page15.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/t110750739










_continued ...._


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> _continued ...._


【セイコースピードマスタージウジアーロ7A28-7000エイリアン】

http://page19.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/x71110817










スピードマスター 7A28 白文字盤 美品 検：ジウジアーロ

http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/117128928










＊セイコースピードマスター7A28クロノグラフ！！＊ジウジアーロ

http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r51699864










世界初クオーツクロノグラフセイコースピードマスター7A28搭載

http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g71434672










SEIKOスピードマスター7A28回転モデルジウジアーロデジボーグ

http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k106961138










Glad I'm only collecting 7A38's .... but if I was collecting 7A28's, I could certainly be tempted by a couple of those. :wub:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So I decided to keep an eye on the Yahoo Japan Auctions site, myself, to see what came up in the way of 7A38's.
> 
> Not much so far (of more anon) ....


There was a nice used Seiko 7A38-7289 Duo-Tone Stainless with Gold plated trim / white face with Roman numerals ....

(_the same model offered fairly frequently on eBay in the States_)

.... a week or so ago, and I thought I'd saved the URL - but hadn't. :blush:

All that's currently listed in the way of 7A38's is this rather nice Stainless / black-faced 7A38-7270:

SEIKO　スピードマスター 7A38 黒文字盤美品 検：ジウジアーロ

http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r54049057










Currently at a very reasonable Â¥5,800 Yen (approx. Â£40 Sterling ) with 2 days of the auction still to go.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> OMG !!! Talk about quality merchandise - and rare models.


The main thing I noticed is that virtually all the 7Axx watches currently on offer appear to be in really nice condition. 

Not like some of the rubbish that is advertised on eBay (worldwide). 

However, there was one 'anomoly' I came across in my quick searches on Yahoo Japan (on 7A28 and 7A38):

セイコー 非対称 7T62 クロノ/ジウジアーロ SUS 7A28 7A38

http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n70736908










A bit of an odd-looking Seiko 7T62, which included both 7A28 and 7A38 in the auction title, for some reason.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

JonW said:


> Hold on tho... we dont really want links to live auctions that we are bidding on either... we went over that last year.


P.S. I hope I haven't p*ssed anybody off (who may have been planning to bid on any of the above Yahoo Japan auctions).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

For those of you who haven't already thought about bidding on Yahoo Japan Auctions, this 'little' tutorial comes in handy:

http://www.ffmusic.info/yjtutorial.html

The other way, of course, is to get a Japanese buddy / pen pal to bid on items for you (as I have done in the past). 

Daisuke, my Japanese contact and I have a certain other common interest: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/mickey/daisuke/


----------



## Thian

hahaha! careful! it is very addictive! I used to spend hours cruising the auction and spent tons picking up many watches.....

Those models you posted I have seen alot...the Giugiaro ones are really outlandishly high...$500 by the end of the bidding....or so.....

Don't forget, you pay for the shiipping to your residence to (based on distance from the seller but under $10 usually. For those who use 3rd party sourcing companies, they charge 15% or more...


----------



## minkle

I have looked at yahoo auctions before, didnt spot many bargains though..


----------



## SEIKO7A38

minkle said:


> I have looked at yahoo auctions before, didnt spot many bargains though..


So have I - but for (_specific Japanese_) Ferrari P4-related automobilia.

No, you missed my point, which was:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!! Talk about quality merchandise - and rare models.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing I noticed is that virtually all the 7Axx watches currently on offer appear to be in really nice condition.
> 
> Not like some of the rubbish that is advertised on eBay (worldwide).
Click to expand...

Agreed - You're not likely to find bargains on Yahoo Japan Auctions, but the quality of watches on offer (which I looked at) seems far better than (some of the junk) offered on eBay.

PS - Don't worry Thian ....

I'm not going to start collecting 7A28's - even though I was really taken by those white-faced 7A28-7010's. :wub: Promise !!


----------



## Thian

minkle said:


> I have looked at yahoo auctions before, didnt spot many bargains though..


well, of course it depends what you look for, but in general starting bids have risen since the watch trend here continues....more people are scouring the watches and sellers know this and raise the bid prices......


----------



## jasonm

> A bit of an odd-looking Seiko 7T62, which included both 7A28 and 7A38 in the auction title, for some reason.


You do know why though, yeah?


----------



## Thian

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at yahoo auctions before, didnt spot many bargains though..
> 
> 
> 
> So have I - but for (_specific Japanese_) Ferrari P4-related automobilia.
> 
> No, you missed my point, which was:
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!! Talk about quality merchandise - and rare models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing I noticed is that virtually all the 7Axx watches currently on offer appear to be in really nice condition.
> 
> Not like some of the rubbish that is advertised on eBay (worldwide).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed - You're not likely to find bargains on Yahoo Japan Auctions, but the quality of watches on offer (which I looked at) seems far better than (some of the junk) offered on eBay.
> 
> PS - Don't worry Thian ....
> 
> I'm not going to start collecting 7A28's - even though I was really taken by those white-faced 7A28-7010's. :wub: Promise !!
Click to expand...

haha! bid away! and good luck if you do! Yes, usually the condition of many watches are in great condition because most Japanese buy them for a bit of time and then stick them in a drawer. They do like things new, so those older watches remain very unused. The photos are many times poor, so you cannot really judge the condition. Japanese are good at detail and will pick out every small fault , usually, for the seller. Some sellers have no idea how to take decent shots and use the cellphone camera and then post.....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jasonm said:


> You do know why though, yeah?


Absolutely *no idea*, Jason .... :lol:

(Even though I did try translating his auction title and most of the description text using: http://uk.babelfish.yahoo.com/  )


----------



## jasonm

Its just a way to get your item to show up more on searches...

For example if you have multiple key words in your title then you get more people seeing it,....

Ebay clamped down on it but it still happens, its called key word spamming ......

If your selling say a LED Trafalgar watch, you might list it with a title that includes ''LED LCD Pulsar digital' you then 'get' the people who are looking for LCDs and Pulsars .....

The same applies in your example.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jasonm said:


> Ebay clamped down on it but it still happens, its called key word spamming ......


Bit like my friend selling his Foreman P4 replica (and including the words *Ferrari* and *Noble* - which it definately ain't !)

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40541


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> All that's currently listed in the way of 7A38's is this rather nice Stainless / black-faced 7A38-7270:
> 
> SEIKO　スピードマスター 7A38 黒文字盤美品 検：ジウジアーロ
> 
> http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r54049057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently at a very reasonable Â¥5,800 Yen (approx. Â£40 Sterling ) with 2 days of the auction still to go.


And I was watching it, too.  The auction has just ended a couple of minutes ago.

Final bid price was Â¥21,500 Yen, which equates to a very respectable Â£146.40 Sterling. 

I might almost have been tempted to have a punt at it myself, particularly at that price ....

.... except I've already got two of the exact same 7A38-7270 stainless / black face variant.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> And I was watching it, too.  The auction has just ended a couple of minutes ago.
> 
> *Final bid price was Â¥21,500 Yen*, which equates to a very respectable Â£146.40 Sterling.


The bid history itself is quite interesting. :huh:

See: http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/show...t?aID=r54049057

My own favoured modus operandi (on eBay) is a last minute 'killer' bid in the last 10 seconds of the auction.

Manually, usually, rather than using one of the proprietary sniping tools. I enjoy the adrenalin rush it gives.

However, on Yahoo Japan things are slightly different. It's all a little more 'gentlemanly' on there.

I'd heard about this 'little tweak' of theirs before. If someone makes a 'last-minute' killer bid in the last 3 minutes -

as happened in this case (Â¥20,500 Yen by xpy*****), the auction is automatically extended by a further 5 minutes.


----------



## Thian

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I was watching it, too.  The auction has just ended a couple of minutes ago.
> 
> *Final bid price was Â¥21,500 Yen*, which equates to a very respectable Â£146.40 Sterling.
> 
> 
> 
> The bid history itself is quite interesting. :huh:
> 
> See: http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/show...t?aID=r54049057
> 
> My own favoured modus operandi (on eBay) is a last minute 'killer' bid in the last 10 seconds of the auction.
> 
> Manually, usually, rather than using one of the proprietary sniping tools. I enjoy the adrenalin rush it gives.
> 
> However, on Yahoo Japan things are slightly different. It's all a little more 'gentlemanly' on there.
> 
> I'd heard about this 'little tweak' of theirs before. If someone makes a 'last-minute' killer bid in the last 3 minutes -
> 
> as happened in this case (Â¥20,500 Yen by xpy*****), the auction is automatically extended by a further 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

Well, don't forget you would have to add shipping costs to the final winning bid, assuming a friend here won the bid for you. Shipping the item to your friend and then the cost to ship to you.

Also, you have to read the fine print about last minute bids. Usually the auction is extended 5 minutes more if another bid comes in at the last minute, but depends on what the seller notates....I have gotten into a bidding war several times, and the wife (who does the bidding for me) asks me if I want to go higher! if the watch is really worth paying more as the bids escalate!!! haha!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's currently listed (_on Yahoo Japan_) in the way of 7A38's is this rather nice Stainless / black-faced 7A38-7270 ....
> 
> 
> 
> Final bid price was Â¥21,500 Yen, which equates to a very respectable Â£146.40 Sterling.
> 
> I might almost have been tempted to have a punt at it myself, particularly at that price ....
> 
> .... except I've already got two of the exact same 7A38-7270 stainless / black face variant.
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, JosÃ© from the Philippines has just listed another identical 7A38-7270 on eBay - today.










It's in typical used / refurbished condition, starting at his usual $0.99 opening bid price ....

So it will be interesting to see how much this one goes for, in a week's time, by way of comparison.


----------



## Thian

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that's currently listed (_on Yahoo Japan_) in the way of 7A38's is this rather nice Stainless / black-faced 7A38-7270 ....
> 
> 
> 
> Final bid price was Â¥21,500 Yen, which equates to a very respectable Â£146.40 Sterling.
> 
> I might almost have been tempted to have a punt at it myself, particularly at that price ....
> 
> .... except I've already got two of the exact same 7A38-7270 stainless / black face variant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funnily enough, JosÃ© from the Philippines has just listed another identical 7A38-7270 on eBay - today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in typical used / refurbished condition, starting at his usual $0.99 opening bid price ....
> 
> So it will be interesting to see how much this one goes for, in a week's time, by way of comparison.
Click to expand...

HOOKED on them 7A38s! hahaha! They are a fine watch and I usually choose it over the 7A28s I have because of the day/date.

.....and no, I'm not selling it.........yet hahahahaha!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Thian said:


> HOOKED on them 7A38s! hahaha!


Who ? :huh: Me ?? :huh:  :blush:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Thian said:


> .....and no, I'm not selling it.........*yet *hahahahaha!


Whenever you're ready, Thian .... Just drop me a line.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Funnily enough, JosÃ© from the Philippines has just listed another identical 7A38-7270 on eBay - today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in typical used / refurbished condition, starting at his usual $0.99 opening bid price ....
> 
> So it will be interesting to see how much this one goes for, in a week's time, by way of comparison.


That auction ended early this morning, with final the bidding reaching $125.33 US (approx. Â£84.66 Sterling).

Again, not a bad price bearing in mind the 'used and refurbished' condition of the watch. 

Not such a 'VERY RARE' 7A38, as JosÃ© described it - but obviously a desireable model.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and no, I'm not selling it.........*yet *hahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you're ready, Thian .... Just drop me a line.
Click to expand...

Oh, really, Thian ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> All that's currently listed in the way of 7A38's is this rather nice Stainless / black-faced 7A38-7270:
> 
> SEIKO　スピードマスター 7A38 黒文字盤美品 検：ジウジアーロ
> 
> http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r54049057


And the strange thing is, that there hasn't been another 7A38 listed on Yahoo Japan, since that one - a month ago. 

Yet eBay has recently been almost awash with the things - especially in the last couple of weeks ! :blink:

I just happened to have a quick looksee on Yahoo Japan, this evening, and this thing(s) came up in a search on '7a28':

http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/117787822

1984 SEIKO フィールドマスター/ジウジアーロ 7A28 ビンテージ










It obviously ISN'T a 7A28 - but can anybody please shed any light on what it actually *is* ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... that there hasn't been another 7A38 listed on Yahoo Japan, since that one - a month ago.


That strange anomoly held true for most of May and June too - but yet again there were plenty of 7A28's on Yahoo Japan.

That was, until this cropped up last week:

http://page11.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n77897996

*★80年代セイコー7A38スピードマスターＯＨ済み！ジウジアーロ*










.... a very rare 7A38-7110 in almost mint condition - but the bracelet has had a few links removed.

Opening bid was a hefty Â¥21,500 Yen - approximately Â£133 Sterling; and whereas I might have been tempted at that price ....

.... after 10 bids, it's now at Â¥39,500 Yen - approximately Â£248 Sterling, with only an hour or so before the auction ends. :blink:

Much as I'd like to add one of these to my growing 7A38 collection .... I don't want one *that* badly.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> All that's currently listed in the way of 7A38's is this rather nice Stainless / black-faced 7A38-7270:
> 
> SEIKO　スピードマスター 7A38 黒文字盤美品 検：ジウジアーロ
> 
> http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r54049057


It will be interesting to see how the Japanese value (non) originality, compared to the previous examples. :huh:

Here, currently listed on Yahoo Japan Auctions is yet another stainless / black-faced 7A38-7270.

http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f82336013

*★☆ジャンク品★７A38★セイコークロノ★動いてます★☆*










But this one is on a non-original bracelet, and appears to have been _rather well _(over) polished. 

Opening bid price is only Â¥1000 Yen (approximately Â£6.50 Sterling) -

4 days of the auction listing to run .... and still not a single bid placed !!


----------



## mrteatime

I was just looking on there, and noticed that the orange and black monsters are going for some good prices.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

mrteatime said:


> I was just looking on there, and noticed that the orange and black monsters are going for some good prices.


Really, Shawn ? 

'SEIKO Monster' search on Yahoo Japan Auctions

Most prices seem to be around Â¥12,600 Yen ? :huh: (over 80 Quid) 

You mean people pay actually *THAT* much to wear such monstrosities ? :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking on there, and noticed that the orange and black monsters are going for some good prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Shawn ?
> 
> 'SEIKO Monster' search on Yahoo Japan Auctions
> 
> Most prices seem to be around Â¥12,600 Yen ? :huh: (over 80 Quid)
> 
> You mean people pay actually *THAT* much to wear such monstrosities ? :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

There hasn't really been very much of interest (to me - *7A38*-wise) on Yahoo Japan auctions lately. 

I've still been keeping a watchful eye on them though ....

Because it's the most likely place to find the JDM versions. :nerd:

Back in mid-January, someone listed a rare 7A38-6050 (SJS058) on Yahoo Japan:

*å›½å†… ç¨€å°'ç¾Žå" SEIKO ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ ã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ 7A38 SJS058*










.... with an opening bid price of Â¥40,000 Yen (that's Â£295). :shocking:

(It's on a non-original rubber strap - should actually be a water-proof leather one).

There were no takers. :thumbsdown: It was re-listed, and re-listed (ad nauseum) ....

.... until last week, when it was finally re-listed with a more reasonable opening bid price of Â¥20,000 Yen (Â£147.50).

The auction just ended a few minutes ago .... reaching Â¥30,500 Yen (Â£225), after 12 bids.

http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h141106979

.... a tad over the Â¥30,000 limit that I'd given to my Japanese pen friend. :disgust:


----------



## watchking1

Paul,

I saw this one listed and didn't quite know what to make of it...

I did just buy the Seiko 7A28-6000 "Bishop" off Yahoo Auctions at a decent price last week. I will receive it from my Japanese friend this week.

I also bid on the Fish Master that was on Yahoo Auctions last week but it went a bit higher than I wanted based on your expert analysis of the watch condition. I will wait for another to come up in better nick.

I'm fortunate to have a Japanese friend that's available to help me out on this crazy watch passion. Luckily, he has the same passion but a different make of watch so he understands the crazyness !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

watchking1 said:


> I saw this one listed and didn't quite know what to make of it...


No, it was quite kocher, Skip .... apart from the non-original rubber strap.

Just that I wasn't quite prepared to pay what appears to be the 'going rate'.

I guess I still haven't quite overcome my aversion to 'divers' - even if they are 7A38's !



watchking1 said:


> I also bid on the Fishing Master that was on Yahoo Auctions last week ....
> 
> .... but it went a bit higher than I wanted based on your expert analysis of the watch condition.


Hey .... I don't claim to be any kind of expert on 7A48's, Skip !! :hypocrite:

For those who didn't see it: http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r65487834

*ã€"SEIKOã€"ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ã€"ãƒ¬ã‚¢ ã‚¯ã‚ªãƒ¼ãƒ„ ã‚¯ãƒ­ãƒŽã‚°ãƒ©ãƒ• 7A48-7050 â˜…â˜…*










My 'analysis' was that it was in a used condition - and on an incorrect bracelet.

It sold (28 bids placed) for a reasonable Â¥19,300 Yen - equivalent to Â£142 Sterling / $210 US.



watchking1 said:


> I will wait for another to come up in better nick.


You may have to wait a while, Skip - they don't come up very often. :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

I was wondering why this Yahoo Japan Auction listing, from April last year, still had it's photos online. 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k106961138
> 
> *SEIKOã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼7A28å›žè»¢ãƒ¢ãƒ‡ãƒ«ã‚¸ã‚¦ã‚¸ã‚¢ãƒ¼ãƒ­ãƒ‡ã‚¸ãƒœãƒ¼ã‚°*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm only collecting 7A38's .... but if I was collecting 7A28's, I could certainly be tempted by a couple of those. :wub:


It's because 12 months on, it still hasn't sold. :dontgetit:

Might be something to do with the seller's Â¥63,900 Yen (equivalent to Â£470 Sterling / $700 USD) asking price !! :jawdrop:


----------



## watchking1

You are right. Nothing you said had any bearing on whether I won the Fish Master auction. I bid what I wanted to pay and it wasn't enough.

I've had a good couple of weeks getting two lifer Seilko:

The Seiko 7A28-7009 "Alien" in truly unused condition from Austria and the incoming Seiko 7A28-6000 "Bishop" from Japan.

Just got my Omega "D" shape back from member KeithT in refurbished new condition. And have a sweet Seiko Rally 6106-7117 from John of the SCWF/Bellmatic boards coming in as well.

I'm actually ok with losing out on the Fish Master...

There WILL ALWAYS be another at a better price and in better condition.

You just have to be patient...


----------



## 7ygixop

Hello SEIKO7A38Fan,

Looks like your are a really big fan of buy watches in online auctions. Do you actually live in Japan or can you get them sent to you from Japan if you win?

Personally I like using Rakuten. The only negative part of Rakuten is that there are so many watches, it is hard to navigate :astro: through them all to find the one you like.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

7ygixop said:


> Do you actually live in Japan or can you get them sent to you from Japan if you win?


No, I live in England. I have a pen pal in Japan, who bids on Yahoo Auctions on my behalf.

He owns a similar car to mine, and runs the Japanese branch of the P4 Replica Register.

See: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/mickey/daisuke/


----------



## 7ygixop

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually live in Japan or can you get them sent to you from Japan if you win?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I live in England. I have a pen pal in Japan, who bids on Yahoo Auctions on my behalf.
> 
> He owns a similar car to mine, and runs the Japanese branch of the P4 Replica Register.
> 
> See: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/mickey/daisuke/
Click to expand...

Nice car! Are you a millionaire? Your pen pal has some pretty nice photos on his site. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

7ygixop said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He owns a similar car to mine, and runs the Japanese branch of the P4 *Replica* Register.
> 
> See: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/mickey/daisuke/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car! Are you a millionaire? Your pen pal has some pretty nice photos on his site. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thank you.  But, No - I'm far from it !  That car (the #24 is mine) and my watch collecting habit keep me broke ! 

I think I should point out (before a certain other member of this forum butts in) ....

.... that our cars are merely *replicas* of Ferrari P4's (the few real examples in existence are worth several millions). :man_in_love:


----------



## 7ygixop

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7ygixop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He owns a similar car to mine, and runs the Japanese branch of the P4 *Replica* Register.
> 
> See: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/mickey/daisuke/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car! Are you a millionaire? Your pen pal has some pretty nice photos on his site. :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.  But, No - I'm far from it !  That car (the #24 is mine) and my watch collecting habit keep me broke !
> 
> I think I should point out (before a certain other member of this forum butts in) ....
> 
> .... that our cars are merely *replicas* of Ferrari P4's (the few real examples in existence are worth several millions). :man_in_love:
Click to expand...

Ahh, I didn't think that they could be replicas. I am sure they are still pretty expensive, but obviously not as pricey as the real thing.

fftopic2: A little of topic.... I'm quite new to mechanical watches, and noticed that most of the older Seiko, Citizen and Orient watches have the Japanese days or dates on the face.

Nowadays most of the Japanese watches seem to just have the English numbers or SUN,MON,TUE e.t.c. Have they phased this out now or can you choose between Japanese or English?


----------



## 7ygixop

Rakuten Link

Found this 1970's Seiko on Rakuten for a buying price of 220 sterling. It finishes in 2 hours, but has had no bids as of yet.








Rakuten Link

This one doesn't have a fix buy price, but starts from 155 pounds. It has 2 days left on it.








Rakuten Link

This starts from 280 pounds and finishes in 3 days.

There's quite a few other nice retro watches but I don't want to flood your thread with lots of pictures :spamsign:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

7ygixop said:


> A little of topic.... I'm quite new to mechanical watches, and noticed that most of the older Seiko, Citizen and Orient watches have the Japanese days or dates on the face.
> 
> Nowadays most of the Japanese watches seem to just have the English numbers or SUN,MON,TUE e.t.c.
> 
> Have they phased this out now or can you choose between Japanese or English?


Sorry. I'm not 100% sure about Seiko's current home market products ....

But certainly on the older JDM day/date watches, including the 7A38's ....

You could choose between English and Kanji (Japanese) display.

They had both sets of abbreviations (alternating) printed on the day wheel.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

I haven't updated this thread in a while, simply because I hadn't seen much of interest on Yahoo Japan lately. 

Well, not much that would interest me - Seiko 7A38-wise, anyway. :schmoll:

O.K., so there were a couple of 7A38-6040 JDM Divers (one quite minty) in May and June ....

.... and a gold-plated 7A38-7270 (rather tatty by normal Japanese standards) which ended earlier this week. :thumbsdown:

I looked on there, searching on Seiko 7A38 earlier tonight. Nada. 

So I thought I'd just see what 7A28's were listed (there's always plenty on Yahoo Japan Auctions).

Top of the search result were a couple of Guigiaro 7A28's (going cheap).

Further down the page, the usual tempting crop of JDM 7A28 Speedmasters .....

I scrolled down the page a bit more, and found this: http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h144087074

*ã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã€€7A28ã€€ãƒ-ãƒªãƒ‚ã‚¹ãƒˆãƒ³ç‰¹åˆ¥ä»•æ§˜ã€€ã‚¸ã‚¦ã‚¸*




























A Bridgestone Motorsport liveried Seiko 7A28 !

The case design appears very similar to that of the 7A28-7090 Yatch Timer (but in black chrome plate) ....

.... and squinting at the photo of the case-back, maybe it's stamped 7A28-7110 - but who knows ? 

But the asking price ? :lookaround: .....

How about *Â¥300,000 Yen* ??? :shocking: 

That's *Â£2,230 (GBP)* or *$3480 (USD)!!!* :jawdrop:



> *The Rarest And Most Expensive Seiko 7Axx Of Them All ?*


Perhaps I gave that title to the wrong thread.


----------



## watchking1

Still waiting for the Fishing Master but in the meantime this one has my interest:

My link


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The case design appears very similar to that of the 7A28-7090 Yacht Timer (but in black chrome plate) ....
> 
> .... and squinting at the photo of the case-back, *maybe it's stamped 7A28-7110* - but who knows ?


Nah. That can't be right.











SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Further down the page, the usual tempting crop of JDM 7A28 Speedmasters .....


Because on the second page of the search result, I found this: http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/133967674

*â˜…å¸Œå°'ã€çå"ï¼Ÿã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ 7A28ã‚¸ã‚¦ã‚¸ã‚¢ãƒ¼ãƒ­ãƒ¢ãƒ‡ãƒ«â˜…*




























.... and this *IS* a *7A28-7110* - says so in the description ! :nerd:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

watchking1 said:


> Still waiting for the Fishing Master but in the meantime this one has my interest:
> 
> My link





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Top of the search result were a couple of Guigiaro 7A28's (going cheap).


Like I said, Skip. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Amazing what turns up on Yahoo Japan sometimes. :dontgetit:

As you may remember from my earlier posts in this 'Yema 7A38' thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40057

.... I found that Japanese watch collectors had sussed out the 'Yema / Seiko 7A38' connection long before I did. :blush:

Not seen any (more) Yema Spationaute III's turn up on Yahoo Japan, since I made that 'discovery' ....

But today, I stumbled across this new listing for a 'Dressy' Yema N8 chrono: http://page10.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/m81038023



> *SEIKO 7A38 â˜… YEMA ãƒ¡ãƒ³ã‚ºã‚¦ã‚©ãƒƒãƒã€€N81W43*





















In his description, the seller states that he is unsure whether it is the correct original leather strap. 

I can tell him that it most certainly *isn't*. :smartass:

Opening bid price is a reasonable Â¥8,900 Yen - equivalent to about Â£75. 

But I shalln't be going for it. :schmoll:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... he is unsure whether it is the correct original leather strap.  I can tell him that it most certainly *isn't*. :smartass:
> 
> Opening bid price is a reasonable Â¥8,900 Yen - equivalent to about Â£75.  .... But I shalln't be going for it. :schmoll:


Reason I won't be, is that I've already got one myself. 

Picked up this N.O.S. unworn Yema N8 with tags on eBay, back in June:




























Mine *is* on the correct original Yema signed leather strap, and I paid slightly less. 

The more observant among you may notice some subtle differences between the two watches. :umnik2:

The Yahoo Japan version is a later production model (compare their serial numbers).

I've noticed that some later versions of Yema N8's (particularly on the Spationaute III's) ....

.... are missing the words 'Paris' and 'Quartz' from their dial faces. As is the case with this one.

There are also some subtle differences in their case-back markings, too. 7A38 Anorak, Moi ?? :grin:


----------



## Guest

Got this from a Japanese seller via his ebay auction. He uses the name [B][B]ace_of_bicycle2004[/B][/B] lol.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> So I thought I'd just see what 7A28's were listed (there's always plenty on Yahoo Japan Auctions).
> 
> Top of the search result were a couple of Guigiaro 7A28's (going cheap).
> 
> Further down the page, the usual tempting crop of JDM 7A28 Speedmasters .....
> 
> I scrolled down the page a bit more, and found this: http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h144087074
> 
> *ã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ã€€7A28ã€€ãƒ-ãƒªãƒ‚ã‚¹ãƒˆãƒ³ç‰¹åˆ¥ä»•æ§˜ã€€ã‚¸ã‚¦ã‚¸*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Bridgestone Motorsport liveried Seiko 7A28 !
> 
> The case design appears very similar to that of the 7A28-7090 Yatch Timer (but in black chrome plate) ....
> 
> .... and squinting at the photo of the case-back, maybe it's stamped 7A28-7110 - but who knows ?
> 
> But the asking price ? :lookaround: .....
> 
> How about *Â¥300,000 Yen* ??? :shocking:
> 
> That's *Â£2,230 (GBP)* or *$3480 (USD)!!!* :jawdrop:


Doesn't look like the seller had any interest with his original crazy opening bid price .... Hardly surprising. 

It's been re-listed a couple of times - now reduced to a more realistic *Â¥50,000 Yen* (= Â£375 GBP / $595 USD) 

See: http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h144087074


----------



## watchking1

Sadly no Fishmaster :crybaby:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

watchking1 said:


> Sadly no Fishmaster :crybaby:


No, Skip. 

Although my 'regular' searches on Yahoo Japan are for 7A38's (few and far between lately) ....

Each time I log on, I also have a look for 7A28's *and* 7A48's to see if another Fishing Master has been listed.

Don't worry - if I do see another one, I'll be sure to give you a 'heads up'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> A Bridgestone Motorsport liveried Seiko 7A28 !
> 
> Doesn't look like the seller had any interest with his original crazy opening bid price .... Hardly surprising.
> 
> It's been re-listed a couple of times - now reduced to a more realistic *Â¥50,000 Yen* (= Â£375 GBP / $595 USD)
> 
> See: http://page8.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/h144087074


Still didn't sell at that reduced price.  Seller has just re-listed for another 7 days (@ Â¥50,000 Yen).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... Each time I log on, I also have a look for 7A28's *and 7A48's* ....


Couple of nice-looking 'dressy' 7A48's on there at the moment - that's if moon-phase is your cup of tea. :yucky:

Couldn't help noticing the username of one of the sellers: 'mustbe*48*' - http://openuser.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/user/mustbe48


----------



## watchking1

> Don't worry - if I do see another one, I'll be sure to give you a 'heads up'.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

There's not been very much listed, at all, 7A38-wise on Yahoo Japan, in recent months. 

Save for that (resold) 'Franken' 7A38-705A, which I mentioned elsewhere: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53526&st=120

The regular crop of tasty 7A28's: Aliens, Guigiaros, Speedmasters keep on turning up - but all priced accordingly.

Today, I came across something Seiko 7Axx-related, but rather different to the more usual 3-register chrono's. :dontgetit:

How about a quartz 1/10th second stop-watch - a *7A07*-0010 ? :huh:

See: http://koubai.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/auction/i11249145



> é›»æ± åˆ‡ã‚Œï¼Ÿæ•…éšœï¼Ÿå‹•ãã¾ã›ã‚"ã€‚ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ç¤¾è£½ã‚¯ã‚©ãƒ¼ãƒ„å¼ã‚¹ãƒˆãƒƒãƒ-ã‚¦ã‚©ãƒƒãƒã€€ 7A07-0010T






























The 7A07 (there is only this model, the -0010 AFAIK) is numerically (if not chronologically) the predecessor to our beloved 7A28's, 7A38's and 7A48's.

Although there are obviously fewer hands, and only two sub-dials, it uses an almost identical 15J movement.

In fact, the PCB in the 7A07 is exactly the same one used in the 7A34, 7A38 and 7A48 movements.


----------

